# Calf / Achilles Pain



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I posted something in another thread somewhere on how you can condition your calves. But first you really want to stretch. Put your foot up against the wall and lean towards it so your stretching your ankle, achilles heel. You can also do this by just pulling your foot towards your body for an extended amount of time (30 seconds or so). Calf raises have helped me tremendously in riding. I never did it part of my gym routine but once I started boarding, I found it to be helpful. Lean all of your body weight on one foot and than slowly raise yourself like standing on your toes. Do about 10-15 reps about 3 times a day and you'll feel your calf muscle strenghten in the course of a couple weeks.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

So this is fairly common? If its just a matter of stretching and strengthening my calf, I can do that. I was just worried there was something wrong with the way my boots / bindings fit or something wrong with the way I ride. 

thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

If you are experiencing pressure points from your boots, than you may feel some minor pain on your foot and ankle. However, if it is the calf muscle than it is from riding. People find out that they use muscles they never knew were even there when the board...i know i did.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Stretch before and after your boarding session. If your calves aren't up to the task then this may be why you're experiencing this type of pain. Imagine doing pushups all day...whatever muscles aren't conditioned for it will end up failing. As mentioned, pressure points will typically hurt your feet, but shouldn't affect your calves like you explained.

I've always had musclular calves and ran track all my life (up until graduating college) so I never had problems with my calves being sore from boarding. However...shins are a different story for me. After a summer off the first days back to boarding always play havoc on my shins :dunno:


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. It's good to know that it is probably just an matter of me stretching better and conditioning my calves. That's a lot easier than buying new boots or changing my riding style. The reason I thought it was more than just stiffness is because it is normally 500% worse in my front leg. 

So I went up yesterday and tried to stretch a little more than normal (especially with my front leg) and I had absolutely no pain in my front leg. I had a little in my back leg, but nothing near what I normally have in my front. 

I did adjust my stance a little (slightly more duck in the front) maybe that helped a bit.


----------

